# How is this stain achieved?



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

#1

I really like the color on this oak cabinet.

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...oductId=prod1608126&navAction=jump&navCount=2

How is that color achieved?

#2

This is also very interesting:

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...oductId=prod1669017&navAction=jump&navCount=4

If you zoom in it looks like they achieved a grey patina on everything EXCEPT the grain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Is this a test? Just thought I'd ask before I do 1000 words or less. Just a few questions first. 

Are you building a cabinet and want to reproduce the finish?

You mentioned Oak... Red Oak or White Oak?


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi cabinetman

no this is not a test. sorry if it sounds stupid or too easy, i am a newbie here and have googled "weathered wood finish" up the wazoo, but have not been able to find what I want

i bought some unfinished red oak cabinets and want to reproduce that finish.

for question #1, I am really curious how they get that weathered look (I assume they are using red oak). Any stain I have seen at my local hardware store does not come close

for question #2, from googling around i know that the grey patina can be achieved with a rust/vinegar solution, but i have not been able to find out how they are able to "reverse stain". by that I mean how they are able to reverse the typical staining effect. the parts that usually get darker are light, and the parts that usually get light are dark.

please feel free to type as much as you want, i am eager to learn


----------



## QRB.ME (Nov 28, 2009)

clam61 said:


> #1
> 
> I really like the color on this oak cabinet.
> 
> ...


I can Easily match that stain, I did it by accident mixing colors with This Match-A-Color stain kit. check it out, I can send you a sample of the wood I stained, looks like the color you are inquiring about.
more info on the products, http://www.QRB.me


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

bump. cabinetman?


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

this is another example!

how the heck do they get that effect?


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

clam61 said:


> this is another example!
> 
> how the heck do they get that effect?


On this piece, it's nothing more than the wood itself being stained. That's how hemlock looks when a very light colored stain is applied.



> #1
> 
> I really like the color on this oak cabinet.
> 
> ...


On that one, it looks more like it's been done with a pickling stain rather than a pigmented stain. IOW, a thinned down paint is used which is what "pickling" stains are. That first pic also looks as though some glaze has been applied and nearly totally removed except around the very outside edges and deepest crevices. A glaze is also more like a paint rather than stain. It's normally applied (and removed) after the first finish clear coat with further finish coats applied after that. Glazing is a VERY common way to make wood look older and patina'd.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree pretty much with JW. The last one looks like just an oil base pigmented stain that's wiped on and off.

For the weathered look I've tried various finishes. Depending on the species, and Red Oak is a good candidate, I first will wet the wood to raise the grain. Then when dry, use a wipe on pigmented oil base stain. Before topcoating, lightly sand, so the highest grain gets somewhat lightened. Always experiment on samples.

To get the color right, pick up a *color wheel*. They are available at paint stores, and maybe at the home centers. They are pretty cheap considering it could save you a lot of aggravation. It tells you what colors to mix to get a certain shade.

As for what to use, you could use trans tint dyes, oil base paint (thinned down), or oil base stains.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

ok thanks guys, but for this one:

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...oductId=prod1669017&navAction=jump&navCount=4

how did they get it so that the pores of the oak are actually lighter than the other portions. when staining, dont the pores usually come out darker because they collect more stain?

this is another example. its white oak and it seems like the pores are lighter than the rest of the wood:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The denser (harder) grain will take less stain than the softer grain.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

but look at this link from restoration hardware (I dont think you looked at this one before)

Link

the denser wood takes on a darker color, not a lighter color.

this is opposed to the result I get like this:

Link 2

where the denser wood takes on the lighter color


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

i think i found it. its called a ceruse finish:

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Staining_Oak_Black_with_a_White_Grain.html


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

> this is another example. its white oak and it seems like the pores are lighter than the rest of the wood:


The pores are dark. This is quartersawn oak and the light area is medullary rays.

For a ceruse finish you stain the wood a base color, wash coat with sealer and apply a paste wood filler of a different color in the pores.

Weathered finishes on oak are usually done by sandblasting or wire brushing the raw wood.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rick Mosher said:


> Weathered finishes on oak are usually done by sandblasting or wire brushing the raw wood.


hi rick

so do they stain, then sandblast/wire brush or the reverse?


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

You sandblast, wire brush, distress etc first then stain.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rick Mosher said:


> You sandblast, wire brush, distress etc first then stain.


hi rick

thanks for the info. could you take a look at this one and let me know your opinion on how they did this?

http://www.restorationhardware.com/...oductId=prod1669017&navAction=jump&navCount=2

in this case, it seems that the softer wood that usually comes out darker when stained, is lighter. im thinking it is a ceruse finish, but let me know what you think


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

clam61 said:


> hi rick
> 
> thanks for the info. could you take a look at this one and let me know your opinion on how they did this?
> 
> ...



Similar results can be achieved by different methods. Have you tried any of the suggestions so far? Is there some reason you continue to post a link to the same website, as I'm of the opinion that it was viewed the first time you linked to it.

Experiment with what has been offered, and show the results. If they are unsuccessful, we'll have more to go on. I wouldn't want to think that you are spamming that website.


----------



## clam61 (Aug 5, 2010)

hi cabinetman,

people gave methods for first link i posted (labeled #1 in the very first post), but not the second link (labeled #2 in the very first post). you said that denser wood takes on a lighter color and vice versa, which even i know is true, but in #2 the *opposite *happens

so i kept googling and i think that they are doing a ceruse finish, but im not sure (im new to this so im just guessing). no one confirmed whether they think its ceruse or not. 

so im just looking for someone to suggest a method to accomplish #2 or to confirm that they think its a ceruse.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

clam61 said:


> hi cabinetman,
> 
> people gave methods for first link i posted (labeled #1 in the very first post), but not the second link (labeled #2 in the very first post). you said that denser wood takes on a lighter color and vice versa, which even i know is true, but in #2 the *opposite *happens
> 
> ...



Did you try any of the suggestions, or do any sampling? That would be a good start.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

#2 is done with a pickling stain. Just sand blast or wire brush the oak, wipe on a white oil based stain (or thinned down white latex paint for that matter) and then lightly sand the stain off the high areas using a sanding block or orbital sander. Do some samples and you will see how to do it. It is a very basic finish.


----------



## QRB.ME (Nov 28, 2009)

*Color Match with QRB looks more Green, with grey hues*



JW_in_Indy said:


> On this piece, it's nothing more than the wood itself being stained. That's how hemlock looks when a very light colored stain is applied.
> 
> 
> 
> On that one, it looks more like it's been done with a pickling stain rather than a pigmented stain. IOW, a thinned down paint is used which is what "pickling" stains are. That first pic also looks as though some glaze has been applied and nearly totally removed except around the very outside edges and deepest crevices. A glaze is also more like a paint rather than stain. It's normally applied (and removed) after the first finish clear coat with further finish coats applied after that. Glazing is a VERY common way to make wood look older and patina'd.


 
The color may be altered by adding additional capsules Match-a-Color Stain Kit. If the piece is too red add green, too green add red, too yellow add red and green. The addition of yellow will lighten and mellow a dark color.


----------



## QRB.ME (Nov 28, 2009)

*Greyis green aged Look with grey patina*

:thumbsup:Ive achieved that exact color by accident and really didn't Like it, so I deepend the reds to get away from the Greyis Green aged Look. You can Experiment with the color changes to achieve what you are looking for. 
The color may be altered by adding additional capsules. If the piece is too red add green, too green add red, too yellow add red and green. The addition of yellow will lighten and mellow a dark color.
More info here on Color Match 
http://www.QRB.me for Match-a-Color Stain Kits
If you want to purchase only the Color capsules I have them seperate, they are Analine Dye Packs and you can Use Acetone as a stain base to make the stain. I have Hundreds left from Kit form if anyone is Interested in Just purchasing the Dye Packs. they are sealed packages of 4 capsules of each color to match, I also have extra color charts. Contact me if you want these


----------



## Punkinboots (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey clam

I'm interested in this finish too!!! I sanded down an old oak medicine cabinet and started applying ammonia diluted in hot water and it is starting to raise the grain and give a greyish tinge.

I'm soaking some steel wool in vinegar and will stain with that. I might try drano b/c the ammonia is not greying enough for me. I am contemplating some wire brushing - either manual or on my drill. 

I'll let you know how it goes.

How did your project go?


----------

